# Px4 Storm Compact... Did they use a different finish on newer ones?



## Kabloosh (May 31, 2014)

I just got back from the gun shop today with a brand new Px4 Compact. It was a trade with the store since they scratched up the slide when installing some night sights on it. I feel so lucky that the business went out of its way to buy me another pistol at no cost to me, and they even paid me the 70 bucks the sights cost me.

I noticed a few things on this new pistol though.

First, the finish was instead of a glossy black is not more of a flat black that many normal pistol look like. Also they seemed to gave a gold embroider(its not every pronounced on the slide since it is faded up to the last 2 digits) to the serial number on the slide, and barrel. It also says "IT14" on the rear right of the slide. I must say this one looks better than the one it replaced, and the magazine doesn't make a rattle noise like my original one.

I'm curious as to whether anyone has heard about Beretta deciding to make these kinds of changes to their pistols. All the photographs on the internet of other models I've looked at don't seem to share these changes.



Thought I'd add a photo for clarity.


----------



## cannonfodder (Sep 7, 2012)

i noticed the same thing too. i have 2 px4 storm subcompacts, one has a glossy finish, the other has a matte finish. the newer one (serial 38xxx) has the matte finish, the older one (serial 19xxx) has the glossy finish.


----------

